# Torn : Havanese in the pet shop



## gsweenie

About 3 months ago, our local pet store received a little black/white hav ... I have been watching him when I go in to pick up food for my dogs.
He is still there. They are desperate to get him to a home and are now pricing him at 99.00 (from 899.00) They actually asked me if I would still leave him in there if they were to give him to me. I almost cried.
He looks so sad and is so skinny - he has given up
Do I get him and hope to find him a home or what - suggestions??
I have 1 Hav and 1 Mini-schnauzer *who rules the roost*
Torn as to what to do.... but need to do something quick!


----------



## butterscoth28

Are pup came from a pet store and is the best dog in the world! But i know pet stores aren't the best way to go. Do you know anyone who has been looking for a dog.


----------



## gsweenie

No one - currently.
However, I am going to get him and find him a good home.
We will fatten him up some and get the sadness out of his eyes.
We are in Northwest GA if you hear of anyone looking for a wonderful pet!
I will post a pic this evening.


----------



## Kathie

I'm in southeast GA but I have been fighting the urge to get another! Maybe Dale knows of someone looking.


----------



## davetgabby

That's a decision you have to make. If you're not willing to take him or can find someone that will take him, I wouldn't bother. I would ask that he be vet checked , and if everything is OK ,then you can make a descision. That is , you will pay for the vet checkup if you decide to take him. If they are unwilling to get him vet checked, I would be very troubled. Either way , he needs to be vet checked. As much as it would be nice to "save " this dog, are you wiiling to gamble on the fact that he may have major medical problems and major bills.?


----------



## Luciledodd

Well consider it a rescue that you are fostering and get the dog. Good luck to you and hope you find him a home soon.


----------



## psow9421

gsweenie said:


> No one - currently.
> However, I am going to get him and find him a good home.
> We will fatten him up some and get the sadness out of his eyes.
> We are in Northwest GA if you hear of anyone looking for a wonderful pet!
> I will post a pic this evening.


You a wonderful caring person to rescue that poor puppy. Lots of Luck! Do have him vet checked asap. Perhaps Havanese Rescue could help you with cost.

Pam


----------



## whimsy

you are such a good person to do that. keep us updated and pictures for sure!!


----------



## davetgabby

good for you. Hope everything works out. My hat's off to you.


----------



## TilliesMom

You are a Hav Angel, he is a blessed boy to be fostered by you!!!
I can't help but wonder why he was in the pet shop for so long..... poor guy


----------



## butterscoth28

your an amazing person to do that.:whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Just be careful about your dogs. If this little one looks sick, you need to consider that he might have something like parvo. If you take him, isolate him completely from your dogs until your vet can check him over and give the okay. I wouldn't let him potty in your yard either until you've gotten him checked out. Everything may be fine but you're better off being cautious. (I foster for HALO. When we get dogs from mills or auctions they are quarantined for 2 weeks. It may seem cruel but it gives them a transition from the environment they've been in to the noises/commotion of a home and keeps everyone safe.)


----------



## Thumper

OH my, that breaks my heart that he has been in that environment  

I do agree with Jill, get him to the vet asap and get a clean bill of health before exposing him to your other dogs.

I do consider this a rescue and I hope you do find him the perfect home with someone who can provide what he needs and plenty of love and security :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## gsweenie

*Torn - Update*

Well when we arrived at the pet store, there was another couple loving on the little Hav.
He was trying to be brave but his tail was not up 
They couldn't decide if they needed to add to their home (they have 2 other small dogs). So they left and we were there holding the little man ....
After we talked more, the pet store employee called the couple again *they had given him their # in case he didn't find a home*
So after talking more - we worked out an agreement where they agreed to take him to their home - We were all so happy.

Here is his picture - he is almost 5 mos and weighs maybe 5 lbs.

When we left them, he had a new lease, collar and looked a bit more relaxed until they took him outside - WOW it is a big world if you have never seen it before!!!!

I think he will be fine. I am sending her the link to this site so she can learn about the Hav's

Thanks Tina for taking him and I know he will have a great home!

Gina


----------



## butterscoth28

Great:whoo:


----------



## Kathie

What a cute little guy! I sure hope he will be healthy & happy with Tina and that she will join the forum so we can see his progress!


----------



## puppyinmyyard

Sending out prayers and good thoughts for this little guy!


----------



## whimsy

aww..poor little guy. Hope he adjusts quickly to his new home and gets a clean bill of health from the vet.


----------



## Luciledodd

A good ending to a really bad day.


----------



## SnickersDad

When I read the op's post my first thought was "Oh man..... is there room in this house for a third?" I'm thrilled I don't have to find the answer to that question today. Hope the little Mr. does well in his new environment.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh Gina! I can understand how you must have felt. Poor baby and pet stores can be soooo dirty and smelly. I always feel for these dogs. I am glad someone took him. Some dogs that are bred in puppy mills grow up to be healthy and have no issues. That being said many do have issues very serious ones. I still have one of my mill rescues Boo Boo I write about him often he has cost $$$$$$ sometimes all at the same time. I would not pass him by or trade him for the world. Very happy to hear things have worked out and what a lovely person you are.


----------



## Thumper

Aww~~He is precious and oh so little!! I'm happy to hear that he has a home, and a back up plan tonight...his lucky day, indeed.

Welcome to our Havanese and 4 legged-friends family, Tina! We are here if you hav any questions on the breed at all 

Kara


----------



## pjewel

I'm so glad I came to this thread late. I'm so glad the little fella gets a new lease on life. It's not his fault how he came into this world. God bless him. I really hope his humom comes here so we can help her. Keep us updated if you can. I'll pray for him.

Jim, I think I love you.


----------



## LilyMyLove

Im glad this sweet baby is getting a new "lease" on life. 

It must be hard to buy your pet supplies somewhere that they sell dogs and other live animals at. I live in a big city, so I am pretty spoiled when it comes to options for pet stores, but I would be hard pressed to support a store that supported puppy mills. 

Im glad you were watching out for the little hunny, and hopefully his new parents will come on here and post updates!


----------



## Chere

He is so cute and I am so glad he found a home; I hate seeing these little guys kept in those pet shop cages. I was very upset a couple of weeks ago when I found out relatives had purchased a cairn terrier at a flea market. The puppy is adorable but I can only imagine the terrible breeding conditions that existed. Who the heck sells dogs at flea markets?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Chere, I am with you. I use to wonder who does that???? Now, I live in NC and there is a huge amout of back yard breeding here. They sit in the parking lots with their children and dogs and puppies!!!!!


----------



## jacqui

Good luck to you. This must have been a dreadful decision for you but you made the right one. I am glad you waited. Pet shops need to stop making profits off mill puppies. Now you can move forward, fatten this little one up and find a wonderful forever home. His misery is over!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

gsweenie said:


> About 3 months ago, our local pet store received a little black/white hav ... I have been watching him when I go in to pick up food for my dogs.
> He is still there. They are desperate to get him to a home and are now pricing him at 99.00 (from 899.00) They actually asked me if I would still leave him in there if they were to give him to me. I almost cried.
> He looks so sad and is so skinny - he has given up
> Do I get him and hope to find him a home or what - suggestions??
> I have 1 Hav and 1 Mini-schnauzer *who rules the roost*
> Torn as to what to do.... but need to do something quick!


Glad he found a good home!!


----------



## dallbailey09

Did you get him? If not please tell me where and I would LOVE to have him. Poor baby.
I am new to this group and new to the Havanese breed. I just adopted a 2 year old. Let me know.


sorry... just seeing he found a home... I will get this forum figured out


----------



## JASHavanese

It sounds like the best of all worlds turned out. He did get a loving home but the pet store won't be in a hurry to get more Havanese in there. Now if we could keep everyone from buying in pet stores until they lose money on the dog, that would be awesome


----------



## LuckyOne

Thank goodness I came upon this thread late or I may have been heading south! So happy he has found his forever home. I hope Tina joins us and we can see the pictures as he grows in size and love.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

i certainly give you my blessings to save a hav . Not too long ago i was taking care of mojito and bruisers mother and sister. the couple that sold me my boys were getting divorced and i took both of the girls and found them their forever home.


----------

